# Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?



## nairolf (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

wollt ma fragen, ob man Karpfen über 3-4 kilo icht mehr essen kann, weil sie dann nicht schmecken wenn sie so groß sind.Hab es schon öfters mal gehört.Stimmt das?


----------



## 123miki92 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

klar kann man solche karpfen noch essen!! Man muss nur die Bauchlappen etwas abschneiden!!
Es kommt viel mehr darauf an, ob der see schlammig ist oder nicht!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Da die Frage schon etliche Male hier auftauchte und immer wieder zu Diskussionen führte - lies einfach mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121858


Dürfte die Frage umfassend beantworten! :g


----------



## David Kanal (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

#h Satz karpfen sind ok aber sobald der Karpfen länger im Gewässer ist schmeckt er nach Modder......


oder du legst in irgendwie ein dann gehts auch noch 



Mfg David


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Das ist beim Karpfen immer abhängig vom Gewässer,ich habe schon mal einen 10kg 
Karpfen filetiert und gegessen.Lecker war der,aber auch aus einem kristallklaren und
ziemlich neuen Baggersee.Vor allem würde ich bei großen Karpfen die Bauchlappen
weglassen,da sie sehr fettig sein können und der Geschmack fast schon als tranig
zu bezeichnen ist.Räuchern soll auch gut sein bei großen Karpfen.Oder wie ich es damals
gemacht habe,die Filets in Alufolie,gewürzt mit etwas Thymian und auch Knobi,dann ab auf den Grill. 

Taxidermist


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

wie die anderen vor mir schon sagten,
bei einem schlamigen gewässer schmecken auch die kleinen karpfen .......


----------



## Heilbutt (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



nairolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt ma fragen, ob man Karpfen über 3-4 kilo icht mehr essen kann, weil sie dann nicht schmecken wenn sie so groß sind.Hab es schon öfters mal gehört.Stimmt das?


 
Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen.
es kommt eher auf´s Gewässer an. Ansonsten schmeckt
ein Stück von nem 18-Pfünder  auch gut, gerade wenn 
man es wie oft üblich in reichlich heissem Fett rausbäckt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## cipro2003 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Klares NEIN|supergri
Am besten direkt zurücksetzen:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Klares NEIN|supergri
> Am besten direkt zurücksetzen:m



Woher bloß wußte ich, daß so eine Antwort irgendwann kommen mußte...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Ob ein MOD vielleicht die Güte besitzt dem hier ein Ende zu bereiten?
Die gleiche Diskussion gibt es mindestens schon 5mal hier im Ab - und immer endet es gleich. |uhoh:


----------



## muddyliz (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Klar kann man die essen. Hier mein Spezialrezept: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Woher bloß wußte ich, daß so eine Antwort irgendwann kommen mußte...


 
:q:qaus langjähriger Erfahrung????:q:q:q
Wie schon mehrfach ,auch in anderen Threads erwähnt.
Nicht die Größe des Karpfens beieinflußt den Geschmack, sondern die Nahrung die er aufnimmt.
Die ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.
Modergeschmack entsteht durch eine Algenart im Schlamm, die der Fisch mit der Nahrung aufnimmt. Die Algen kommen in einem schlammigen , nahrungsreichen Teich natürlich häufiger vor, als z.B. in einer nährstoffarmen Kieskuhle und vermehren sich, sobald das Wasser wärmer wird..
Auch die Jahreszeit spielt eine Rolle, darum werden Karpfen auch im Herbst und Winter mehr auf Speisekarten zu finden sein, als im Frühjahr / Sommmer, da es nur wenige Gewässer gibt, in denen diese Algen auch dann nicht vorkommen.(Kieskuhlen etc.)
Frohe Ostergrüße
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## nairolf (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Ok ich bedanke mich mal für die Antworten und ihr habt Recht ich hätte vorher lieber mal nach diesem Thema hier im Ab suchen sollen.
Mfg nairolf


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Mach Dir keinen Kopp deswegen 

Wir antworten immer wieder gerne #h

laß Dir die Karpfen schmecken.


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Da ich karpfen sowieso zurücksetze habe ich nicht so viel erfahrung damit... habe aber schon von einem Bekannten gehört das er den karpfen bis daheim gehältert hat und in noch 3-5 tage in der badewanne  in immer klarem wasser schwimmen gelassen hat... Angeblich soll er den Sclammgeschmack abgeben.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Ja, das Hältern in sauberem Wasser ist zwar eine Möglichkeit den Geschmack positiv zu beeinflussen, aber nach den Bestimmungen bekannterweise ja nicht für jeden Angler machbar.#c
Davon abgesehen wird der Rest der Familie ja auf Dauer auch nicht sehr begeistert sein, wenn die Badewanne als Fischhälterung zweckentfremdet wird.#d:m
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

ich finde es nicht gut, wenn besonders Schlaue (immer wieder) darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Thema schon mal ( anderweitig ) behandelt wurde.
Erstens gibt es Themen, die immer  wieder jung sind
und zweitens zeigt die Reaktion , dass das  aufgeworfene Thema interessant ist.
Also, danke an den "Themenstarter", dass  wieder mal dieses Thema aufgegriffen wurde.

Frohe Ostern 
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut, wenn besonders Schlaue (immer wieder) darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Thema schon mal ( anderweitig ) behandelt wurde.
> Erstens gibt es Themen, die immer  wieder jung sind
> und zweitens zeigt die Reaktion , dass das  aufgeworfene Thema interessant ist.


Klar,
insbesondere weil die Diskussion JEDESMAL wieder in Richtung "wie könnt ihr nur große Karpfen schlachten wollen" verläuft (wenn man nicht mehrfach drauf hinweist).
Und das wiederum finde ich nicht gut.

Nebenbei hat dieser Thread genau NULL neue Erkentnisse gebracht. Somit ist die Wertschätzung deutlich geringer anzusiedeln als das Risiko einer Entgleisung. :g


----------



## Heilbutt (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Klar,
> insbesondere weil die Diskussion JEDESMAL wieder in Richtung "wie könnt ihr nur große Karpfen schlachten wollen" verläuft (wenn man nicht mehrfach drauf hinweist).
> Und das wiederum finde ich nicht gut.
> 
> Nebenbei hat dieser Thread genau NULL neue Erkentnisse gebracht. Somit ist die Wertschätzung deutlich geringer anzusiedeln als das Risiko einer Entgleisung. :g


 

|kopfkrat
Ich finde das dieser Thread BISHER doch sehr human
läuft, und ich wüsste nicht wieso er längst geschlossen
werden sollte#c
Dem 14-jährigen Themenstarter wird er sehr wohl die
gewünschten (für IHN neuen) Erkenntnisse gebracht haben.

Sollte man die Wertschätzung eines Themas als gering
einstufen, dann braucht man darauf ja nicht zu antworten.
Dem Verfasser war die Frage sicher einiges Wert, sonst
hätte er sie hier nicht gestellt.

Außerdem sollte man nochwas berücksichtigen:

Der Junge ist vierzehn, und hat daher noch keine 
20 Jahre Angelerfahrung oder kennt jeden Thread mit
Vornamen, oder hört sowieso das Gras wachsen...

...und das hier irgendwelche Themen irgendwann
schon mal da waren.... alter Hut

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

da bin ich ganz deiner meinung


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Man kann auch größere Karpfen essen. Das größte Exemplar das ich bisher in die "Pfanne gehauen" habe war ein 7,5 Kg Karpfen. Ich habe ihn vorher auseinander geschnitten und 24 Stunden in eine Salzlakke eingelegt und dann geräuchert. Der hat dann auch wirklich super geschmeckt. 

Bei einem 15Kg Karpfen hätte ich dann allerdings schon bedenken das er nicht mehr schmeckt. Das dürfte in etwa das gleiche wie bei einem alten Huhn, Hase, Schwein oder Rind. Die Schlachtet man ja auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Alter. Alles darüber schmeckt dann zumeist auch nicht mehr.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Ausser das einige hier immer rumunken, das es ja sein könnte das hier irgendwann irgendwer irgenetwas schreibt, ist das hier bisher ein sehr ruhiger und sachlicher Thread.
Ausser in diesen Postings geht es hier sonst ums Thema, man sollte die Warn- und Prophezeih - Postings als off-topic verschieben.:m
Manchmal sollte man zurückhaltender sein und abwarten was passiert, gerade als erfahrener User, anstatt einem ehrlich interessiertem Jungangler hier den Thread kaputt zu machen und nach den Mods und Schliessung zu rufen, obwohl, ausser in der Phantasie dieser Leute, hier alles wunderbar abläuft.
Ich persönlich antworte gerne 20 mal auf die gleiche Frage, gar kein Problem.
Wer sich dazu zu fein ist, oder wem das zuviel Mühe macht, der soll sich halt zurückhalten.
Aber nicht mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger kommen und die Mods rufen.
Das bringt doch Unruhe,oder?
Und ob große Karpfen noch schmecken, das interessiert heute und sicher auch in vielen Jahren noch eine Menge von Anglern, da möchte ich wetten.

Das ist nur meine Meinung, also nicht persönlich nehmen.
Frohe Ostern
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Bei einem 15Kg Karpfen hätte ich dann allerdings schon bedenken das er nicht mehr schmeckt. Das dürfte in etwa das gleiche wie bei einem alten Huhn, Hase, Schwein oder Rind. Die Schlachtet man ja auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Alter. Alles darüber schmeckt dann zumeist auch nicht mehr.



...das ist eben nicht wie bei Huhn, Hase, Schwein und Rind, denn das sind alles Warmblüter, die im Gegensatz zum Fisch nicht ihr ganzes Leben lang wachsen.
Ich habe einige Kunden, die würden mir das sehr übel nehmen wenn ich zu Weihnachten oder Silvester keinen 15+ kg Karpfen für sie bereit halten würde. Ich habe solche Fische auf Wunsch auch schon geräuchert und musste feststellen, das sie, bis auf den höheren Fettgehalt, genauso wie kleinere schmecken und das ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Einlegemethoden als den üblichen. Ich persönlich würde einen Karpfen über 5kg nicht unbedingt zum kochen nehmen aber das ist ja bekanntermaßen auch Geschmackssache...

#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Ok, war vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich wollte in keinster Weise den TE damit denunzieren oder dergleichen. Falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte: Sorry, war nicht die Absicht!
Ich sah nur mal wieder (wie so oft schon) die C&R Diskussion wie ein Damoklesschwert über diesem Thread hängen - wohl ausgelöst durch das Statement eines offensichtlichen Karpfenliebhabers:


cipro2003 schrieb:


> Am besten direkt zurücksetzen:m



Zudem wurde die nahezu identische Diskussion vor nicht einmal 2 Wochen geführt - mit eben jenem Ergebniss, wie befürchtet. |rolleyes


Das man auch 20kg Karpfen noch ganz wunderbar speisen kann, sollte eigentlich kein Geheimnis mehr sein... |kopfkrat
Bestärkt mich aber wieder in dem Vorhaben sowas mal zu filmen um es demonstrieren zu können. |supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Das dürfte in etwa das gleiche wie bei einem alten Huhn, Hase, Schwein oder Rind. Die Schlachtet man ja auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Alter. Alles darüber schmeckt dann zumeist auch nicht mehr.


Wobei das eher eine Frage der Massenproduktion ist. Würde jedes Schwein erst 24 Monate alt werden müssen um geschlachtet zu werden, könnte die Nachfrage kaum gedeckt werden... |rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*

Unser Fischwirtschaftsmeister Stephan muss auch jedes jahr so einen Riesenkarpfen anbieten, der wird dann nach der Hälterung in reinem Wasser, in Lake eingelegt und dann im Backofen wie ein Spanferkel zubereitet.
Das schmeckt wohl sehr lecker und ist etwas ganz besonderes, wie Fischpaule schon bemerkte.
Ich konnte das leider noch nicht probieren.#c
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Heilbutt (24. März 2008)

*AW: Kann man Karpfen über 4 kilo nciht mehr Essen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ok, war vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich wollte in keinster Weise den TE damit denunzieren oder dergleichen. Falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte: Sorry, war nicht die Absicht!
> Ich sah nur mal wieder (wie so oft schon) die C&R Diskussion wie ein Damoklesschwert über diesem Thread hängen - wohl ausgelöst durch das Statement eines offensichtlichen Karpfenliebhabers:
> ...


----------

